# Removing white polish from black plastic trim



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Read various posts about using peanut butter etc to remove.

Would G101 remove it?

Or anything else?


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah a weak dilution of 101 will do it


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

A pencil rubber will do it:thumb:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

realist said:


> A pencil rubber will do it:thumb:


I'll second that.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Magic eraser sponge. But go easy with it. 

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

G101 didn't touch it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pencil eraser is the easiest way.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Pencil rubber as already said.

G101 on its own wont touch it, will need some gentle agitation with a stiff nail brush or something


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

It's taken most of it off but don't want to rub too hard. I have some spare c5 that I was going to seal it with. 

Can I dress the plastic before applying C5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Soapybubbles said:


> It's taken most of it off but don't want to rub too hard. I have some spare c5 that I was going to seal it with.
> 
> Can I dress the plastic before applying C5?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No just apply the C5 straight onto the bare plastic. It will coat it and darken it itself.

Dont need to use a trim dressing or back to black type product. C5 wont bond properly if you do


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1+ for magic sponge.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Neighbour used AG trim and bumper gel to successfully remove his polish from the black trim on his mini...


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Will have probably just hidden it Andyblue as it's sitting on top of it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Smanderson117 said:


> Will have probably just hidden it Andyblue as it's sitting on top of it


Oh that's interesting - will keep an eye on it and see if it comes back then - thought it helped to remove it...


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Would also say magic sponge with maybe some apc on it and light rub


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Try Britemax grime out with microfibre applicator or Gyeon Prep/TACsystem Oil zero:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Pencil Eraser

Used it very successfully on the MINI wing mirror surround after a bit of careless polishing.
Careless because I knew the eraser would get the marks out.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

WD40!
Quick, easy....works every time :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Does wd40 leave oil finish behind


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

WD40 will leave a little bit of light oil, yes.

I would use panel wipe to clean this sort of thing off.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Just remember magic sponges are fantastic BUT pretty abrasive little sods.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

They're excellent used dampened with a little APC for cleaning glass, particularly exterior glass prior to sealing. But I'd be reluctant to use them (regularly) on plastics.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

steelghost said:


> WD40 will leave a little bit of light oil, yes.
> 
> I would use panel wipe to clean this sort of thing off.


I tried panel wipe to begin with and it did nothing!

I ended up getting it off with a pencil eraser!


----------

